# Evoque blue print



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all, does anyone have or know where I can find a blueprint for the new range rover evoque. Ive searched around and cannot seem to find one,

Many thanks
Ian


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Ian

Don't think there is any blueprints as such for the Evoque.

The only thing in the brochure when we bought ours was this page:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-2f_Pie25s...hv1s/s1600/Evoque_Dimensions_Capabilities.jpg


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok mate thanks for that. Didnt think there would be as its such a new car,

Thanks anyway

Ian


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Try babyrr.com am sure there was a print in there is ther anything I can help with as I have one in garage si4 ?? If any help ??
Kev


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello Kev,

Thanks for the link, you don't have any idea where I could find it on the forum do you. Just done a search but didnt pull anything out,

Cheers Ian


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

If you google Evoque+autocar they have simple drawings in data section. One example:-

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews...Rover-Evoque-2.2-SD4-190-Prestige-4WD/258117/

Hope this helps....


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Also found this...........

http://www.the-blueprints.com/vectordrawings/show/5531/land_rover_range_rover_evoque/


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Ian will have a look I am sure one of the lads on there had them !
What is it your doing with them out of interest ??
Kev


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

my guess is its to show all paint levels over the car


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> my guess is its to show all paint levels over the car


Oh dear :lol:


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

kevoque said:


> Hi Ian will have a look I am sure one of the lads on there had them !
> What is it your doing with them out of interest ??
> Kev


Hello Kev, thanks for your help, yes it was to mark down readings on an inspection detail,

cheers Ian


----------

